# The New MacBook Pro



## NameOfBand (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello!

I can't find a thread about this. What do you guys think about the new MacBook Pro? Is it too expensive? Is one better off buying a mid 2015 for a cheaper penny? Is it worth the price for the USB-C ports?


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 1, 2016)

Depends on what you wanna use it for ... For writing scores it is overpowered and way to expensive. For creating mockups, 16Gb of ram is a joke. It might be good as a mobile protocols rig to record large orchestras. But for the majority of applications in music, I see it as not an ideal choice for a "pro". The touch stripe is nice but not really revolutionary, either. I was kind of feeling miserable for Karem showing his great DJ app with this input method. It didn't feel like he could really be musical with this touch stripe ...
I think you could really make great use out of the technology, but not so much in a laptop.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes of course it depends on what you want to use it for! Personally I wan't to use it to create mock-ups and other kinds of music in a portable fashion. I was wondering what audio proffesionals thought of the new product. Seems like the pro community ain't to satisfied about the new MBP...


----------



## garyhiebner (Nov 3, 2016)

Take a look at the new Razor Blade pro laptop.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-pro

If you don't have to be on Mac OS, then this is a beast of a laptop


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 3, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> Take a look at the new Razor Blade pro laptop.
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-pro
> 
> If you don't have to be on Mac OS, then this is a beast of a laptop



For sure. I've always considered Apple a company that you value for the ecosystem/reliability. They're products that aren't particularly high-end in terms of specs, but in terms of build quality, compatibility, etc... That's where they shine. If you aren't already deeply settled into the Apple ecosystem, a PC is almost always better value for your money.

To the OP, if you're completely set on getting a MacBook, then yes, the new ones are expensive. However, they do seem to have undergone a significant spec upgrade. So it's up to you if it's worth it or not. But forget the touch bar, it will be something cool you can show your friends that you never actually use.

I would never buy the Razer though, the GPU is too good. I'd be playing Witcher 3 all day and getting no work done...


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 3, 2016)

After about a year of waiting, I'm going to get the 15" model that doesn't have the touchbar. The touch bar costs more than you can get an iPad for, and the iPad gives you many more options. For me, I'd like the options of having ports, the Magsafe power adapter, and save around $500.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> I'm going to get the 15" model that doesn't have the touchbar.


It looks like all 15" models have the Touch Bar. If you don't want it, your only option is 13" with a dual-core processor, which I don't think anyone here would recommend.

Unless you meant you'd just buy a previous gen 15" MBP, in which case, go for it.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 3, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> previous gen 15" MBP,


It's the previous generation's model, but wasn't it updated at all? I thought they at least bumped up the specs.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> but wasn't it updated at all?


Not updated--replaced. You can still buy a previous gen one probably at any stores that sell them, if they have any left on shelves, or you could pick up a refurb directly from Apple. Other folks on here would probably be able to give you more specific advice on buying an old model...


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 16, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> After about a year of waiting, I'm going to get the 15" model that doesn't have the touchbar. The touch bar costs more than you can get an iPad for, and the iPad gives you many more options. For me, I'd like the options of having ports, the Magsafe power adapter, and save around $500.



Excellent point. I'm in need of a new(er) iPad as well. Apple is still selling the 2015 model 15-inch "silver" MBP new (meaning not refurbished) on their site complete with upgradable SSD, processor, etc. I'm probably going to choose one of these over the 2016 MBP. Either that or get a refurb of the same model and year (the 1-year included Applecare is appealing).

I'm too invested in Logic and the Apple ecosystem otherwise I'd bail and go PC/Cubase. The point about the 16GB RAM being too low for mockups might be true in a lot of cases. However, I'm using a 2009 Core2Duo MBP 8GB RAM, USB2, non-retina screen, and SSD installed but only able to run at SATA-2 speeds. I can't keep waiting around for "the next big thing" to be able to put 32GB RAM into my Apple laptop. It's always around the corner. I waited for the 2016 update and the price is just flat out too high. Yeah, they might or they might not offer better specs at the same price next year, but who knows? At least with the 2015 MBP all my current gear plugs right in and "just works."


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 16, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Excellent point.


So I've actually switched my mind. I played with one of the new computers today- the speakers are AWESOME compared to my current model. There's a serious phantom image, and the volume is like...loud. A huge jump up from my MacBook Pro 2010. 

I've been watching a bunch of videos on USB-C accessories, and they seem to make it work. There's USB A to USB C adapters for $10 or so, there's a wire that essentially recreates Magsafe. Ultimately, everything is going to be USB-C, so it might be worth jumping into it. I'll probably get the touchbar model when they come out with the first update, probably in around 10 months (that's their trend). My new computer is chugging along, but a new computer would be very nice.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 16, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> So I've actually switched my mind. I played with one of the new computers today- the speakers are AWESOME compared to my current model. There's a serious phantom image, and the volume is like...loud. A huge jump up from my MacBook Pro 2010.



I wonder how much of that jump still applies if going from a 2015 to a 2016. Also, since you've tried it out, how is typing on that keyboard?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 17, 2016)

No one has posted the new rMBP 15" on the Logic Benchmark thread on *big blue forum yet. I think that will give a good idea.
Personally i reckon the difference between the 2015 15" and 2016" is going to be a handful of tracks - i.e. negligible from e.g. 115 to 120 or something. (The difference from the 2015 2.2 to 2.5 is like 108 to 115)

They glued the battery and the ram, which should be illegal.
The touch strip is a poor gimmick.
These are amazing machines but the 2016 rMBP is just so disappointing, and so overpriced compared to 2014-15.
MP peaked in 2012, maybe even 2010, for price/power for music
Mini peaked in 2012 for price/power for music
iMac still going, still improving
rMBP looks like it peaked in 2015 for music

Can Apple reverse this.. do they need to... do they care?


----------



## Vik (Nov 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Can Apple reverse this.. do they need to... do they care?


Because they downgraded the Mac Mini, I guess part of the question is if they _want_ to.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> No one has posted the new rMBP 15" on the Logic Benchmark thread on *big blue forum yet. I think that will give a good idea.
> Personally i reckon the difference between the 2015 15" and 2016" is going to be a handful of tracks - i.e. negligible from e.g. 115 to 120 or something. (The difference from the 2015 2.2 to 2.5 is like 108 to 115)
> 
> They glued the battery and the ram, which should be illegal.
> ...



So would recommend the 2015 version? Btw, is this actually the same as the one that was available bofore the MBP 2016 release? The pricing is different I think. And don't you think the UCB-C ports will be useful in the future?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 17, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> So would recommend the 2015 version? Btw, is this actually the same as the one that was available bofore the MBP 2016 release? The pricing is different I think. And don't you think the UCB-C ports will be useful in the future?


I have the 2015 2.2 ghz 16GB model. Would I recommend it? They glued the ram and the battery. I have a TB2 hub. You probably need a hub. What is the true cost of ownership of this machine over 3-5 years... 200 bucks plus for a battery replacement, 200 bucks for a hub... there has just been a global screen replacement program for 2013-15 rMBPs as many had the screen coating come off. Mine has not. I have looked after it but (probably from a few tight squeezes in ruck sacks) I have a couple of small white spots on the screen. 

Do you really have to portable? I do. I use it for work and music. If you can afford it, great.

Why would you need USB-C ports? "All" current peripherals are USB-A or display port (TB) or HDMI - these are three port types you get with the 2015. 
They say 4x Thunderbolt3. This is classic Apple misdirection. 
In the 2015 they say 2x TB2 but it's not 2x20Gbps, it's 2 ports sharing 20Gbps. (As an aside on the 2015 the two USB2 ports are not equal, one is crippled "Hi-speed", but that's another story).

On the 2016 I can't find specific info on how the "TB3" USB-C ports are shared. I have found that on the 2016 13" half the ports are crippled ("PCI bandwidth). - but it is probably either 40 Gbps for all four, or 40 for each pair on the 2016. (Everymac don't have this info and I can't find it anywhere).

Why do you need 20 or 40 Gbps of bandwidth for music? If you are running 2 Black Magic Multidocks loaded with 8 SSDs then maybe... but then you wouldn't have enough RAM to justify having such a huge collection (GAS notwithstanding) and you would have a very big laptop bag...


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 17, 2016)

And they don't pay tax


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I have the 2015 2.2 ghz 16GB model. Would I recommend it? They glued the ram and the battery. I have a TB2 hub. You probably need a hub. What is the true cost of ownership of this machine over 3-5 years... 200 bucks plus for a battery replacement, 200 bucks for a hub... there has just been a global screen replacement program for 2013-15 rMBPs as many had the screen coating come off. Mine has not. I have looked after it but (probably from a few tight squeezes in ruck sacks) I have a couple of small white spots on the screen.
> 
> Do you really have to portable? I do. I use it for work and music. If you can afford it, great.
> 
> ...


So you seem to recommend the 2015 model. You don't think USB-C will be a big thing in the coming 3-5 years if what you do is music. All right, thanks for the input. I just had this idea that these crazy USB-C gadgets would pop up in a few years, but I don't really know what that would be. I've seen it's possible to connect external graphic cards, but that's about it.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't have a crystal ball. If USB-C becomes a big thing, Apple will drop it and go to USB-V. 
Of course USB-C / TB3 devices will come. Probably drive bays soon and dongles - lots of dongles.
My experience with TB cables is that they are active and quality control is a problem.
My understanding is that TB3 can be active or passive and that passive cables have limitations and are not for all uses.
Basically it is a can of worms. On one hand it would be great if there were fewer connectivity standards and port types... but I think there will just be more and more.
Is the extra cost of the 2016 over the 2015 worth it for USB-C and what might be a 5-10% performance increase - probably not for me - but I don't have GAS for this - you do! Good luck.


----------



## Vik (Nov 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> If USB-C becomes a big thing, Apple will drop it and go to USB-V.


 Possible, but don't forget that Apple has said since Thunderbolt 1 that they aim at gradually develop TB towards the specs we finally have now.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 17, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I don't have a crystal ball. If USB-C becomes a big thing, Apple will drop it and go to USB-V.
> Of course USB-C / TB3 devices will come. Probably drive bays soon and dongles - lots of dongles.
> My experience with TB cables is that they are active and quality control is a problem.
> My understanding is that TB3 can be active or passive and that passive cables have limitations and are not for all uses.
> ...


Haha so true! Thanks!


----------

